# 60 watt or 90 watt strobes



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

I need some lights. I don’t want to change the look of my truck so I want to get some hide-a-way strobes for the corners. I don’t have a lot of money to throw at this either. (Just did 4 ball joints). Can I get away with a 60 watt or lower strobe or do I need to get the 90 watt. I do not plow professionally but I do plow some random drive ways and its scary doing it without some kind of flashing lights.


----------



## Brian469 (Dec 15, 2008)

For the price difference, 90 watt hideaways are worth it.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

I had, 60 watt strobes for many years. I believe the 90 watt will be brighter overall. I just bought Vertex LED's for my new truck, due to the lack of room in my reverse light for the strobe, i did not want it to melt the lens.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

60 will work well. very bright, but for 15 dollars more you can get a 6 head 90 watt whelen system for 205 on ebay with free shipping. Type in whelen 90 watt hideaways and it should come up.. work perfect. good luck...


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

i have these in my truck and they work great for $187
http://www.fireoutfitters.com/products/lighting/kits/fso90watt.htm


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

90 watt all the way unless you get the led HAW's


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

$199 at sirennet


----------



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)

I switched from a strobe to an LED beacon. Love getting home and closing my eyes and not seeing flashes for 2 more hours. The LED patterns can be programed and slowed down a bit. Wire in a momentary ground switch and you can change patterns from the cab. It also uses a fraction of the power and the LED's should last for lifetime. And I am not alone in my opinion that this thing will get your attention better than strobes and also will not blind oncoming traffic. I'm sold...

Star Warning Systems SWS25000

View attachment 48343


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

90W are VERY bright. At night I can only run my fronts for about an hour tops, after that the flash is to much for me stand if I'm plowing unlit lots. 

FYI...I run clear/white in front and amber in the rear.


----------



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)

Not too hidden though....


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Tahoe Workz;687578 said:


> I switched from a strobe to an LED beacon. Love getting home and closing my eyes and not seeing flashes for 2 more hours. The LED patterns can be programed and slowed down a bit. Wire in a momentary ground switch and you can change patterns from the cab. It also uses a fraction of the power and the LED's should last for lifetime. And I am not alone in my opinion that this thing will get your attention better than strobes and also will not blind oncoming traffic. I'm sold...
> 
> Star Warning Systems SWS25000
> 
> View attachment 48343


Don't know how much those run, but I'd rather have one from Whelen or 911EP.


----------



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)

$225 for us on the west coast.


----------



## Ford445 (May 26, 2006)

If you are only going to run 4 strobes, a 60 watt is ok. If you are going to run six strobes, a 90 watt is a must. 

Good Luck.


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

I would definitely go for the 90 watt kit. There's nothing worse than wimpy hide-aways.


----------



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

fordmstng66;686575 said:


> I had, 60 watt strobes for many years. I believe the 90 watt will be brighter overall. I just bought Vertex LED's for my new truck, due to the lack of room in my reverse light for the strobe, i did not want it to melt the lens.


What's the deal with the vertex LED's. How are they better or worse? I really only need my tail lights flashing. I think the plow and plow lights are warning enough. I'm more worried about the back end when backing into the road. The vertex's are sold individual so I could save some money. What's the difference between these and the strobes?


----------



## NickGB (Dec 21, 2008)

LEDs do not give off heat like the strobes do, meaning you can install them in much smaller housings without fear of melting the plastic. Also, with the Vertex there is no power supply to mount, all you have to do is wire then up to a switch and you're good to go.

The Vertex is the only hid-away LED I would even consider installing in my own vehicles.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about sound off power supplies and strobes? I was thinking about buying a set and I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

a 90 watt system would be nice, would it put out too much heat on a 02 dodge ? are they too close to the tail lights ?

and the vertex are just a replacment bulb right or do you have to wire it up to the power supply ?

http://www.oviedosafetylights.com/S...e_Heads_and_Cables_for_Vehicles_and_Snowplows

best deal i found


----------



## Eliw (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok so I have decided to go with the vertex LED’s. My next question is should I get them in the same color of the tail lights or get white?


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

get them the same color as the lense that they are behind if you are putting them in the reverse the your color of choice, in the brake then red.

anytime you put a while light behind a colored lens you will loose light, much less so when the light is the same color as the lens.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i would go with amber in the reverse lens


----------

